# Problem Suzuki Quadrunner petcock



## Hooty Hoot

I am not getting any fuel through my petcock to my carburetor. I have taken it  apart, cleaned it and blown through the fuel nipple. When I reassemble, it is stopped up again. Any clues appreciated.


----------



## Hooty Hoot

ttt


----------



## bulletproof1510

Check to make sure fuel supply lines are not clogged or it may have a hole in it.


----------



## fatboy84

Got any trash in your tank?


----------



## Hooty Hoot

fatboy84 said:


> Got any trash in your tank?



Probably, but I drained my tank. I finally figured that the reason that I can't blow through it is because fuel is suppose to go through it one way only. I sprayed it down with carb cleaner, soaked it in gas and reassembled the pet cock and reinstalled on my 4wheeler. Still not getting any gas. Wonder if a sledge hammer will fix it?


----------



## winchester1970

Have you checked for a blockage at the fuel pump? Mine has a small pump located under the front left fender. Did not know it was any there until I had a problem getting my bikes to start after sitting for a year.


----------



## packrat

*depending on model*

Loosen your gastank cap and see if gas will flow through line before it reaches petcock.
If so your tank and gas cap/vent is OK.
If you have cleaned petcock and carb cleaner flows through easily.
Then your petcock is OK.
Then take off gas line at the NEXT connection, either the carb or a fuel pump.
It is probably connected to the carb on many QuadR 4wheelers.
If gas flows freely from there, your problem is most likely in the carb.
Take carb bowl off and clean, making sure your float will allow gas to flow out with bowl removed, and stopped when you lift float upward.
Good Luck, hope it helps.
PM me if I can help, I fought a cold-natured kick-start only 1984 Quad for 4 years in a row. Finally unloaded it dirt cheap, and the guy that bought it has had no problems out of it


----------



## germag

Some Suzuki petcocks are vacuum operated. How many hose connections are there?


----------



## Backlasher82

germag said:


> Some Suzuki petcocks are vacuum operated. How many hose connections are there?



Yep, and as Winchester stated, some of them have a diaphragm fuel pump.

And it wouldn't hurt if you posted the year and model of your ATV.


----------



## rayjay

packrat said:


> PM me if I can help, I fought a cold-natured kick-start only 1984 Quad for 4 years in a row. Finally unloaded it dirt cheap, and the guy that bought it has had no problems out of it



On the early 230's the shop manual had the wrong float level listed making the motor run very lean. This made them very cold natured. Maybe the guy that bought it leaves the choke on all the time or maybe he brought it to my shop back then and I fixed the carb


----------



## rayjay

On the models that have the forward facing cylinder and that have the engine and transaxle made in one unit you can't remove the fuel tank unless you pull the motor. 

Major pitn if you put trash into the fuel tank and need to flush it out . Also these models definitely have a fuel pump as the tank is lower than the carb.


----------



## Hooty Hoot

Backlasher82 said:


> Yep, and as Winchester stated, some of them have a diaphragm fuel pump.
> 
> And it wouldn't hurt if you posted the year and model of your ATV.



I bought it new and think it is a 95 or 96 model 250 Quadrunner. Two hoses from pet cock. 1 goes directly to the carb. I thought the other was for air but I just checked and it goes to a gismo under the front left fender. Doesn't look like a fuel pump thoughand there is no power running to it.


----------



## Backlasher82

Hooty Hoot said:


> I bought it new and think it is a 95 or 96 model 250 Quadrunner. Two hoses from pet cock. 1 goes directly to the carb. I thought the other was for air but I just checked and it goes to a gismo under the front left fender. Doesn't look like a fuel pump thoughand there is no power running to it.



That gizmo is your fuel pump, it is a diaphragm type that operates off of engine vacuum.

Edit: There are no wires running to it because it's vacuum operated.


----------



## Hooty Hoot

Backlasher82 said:


> That gizmo is your fuel pump, it is a diaphragm type that operates off of engine vacuum.
> 
> Edit: There are no wires running to it because it's vacuum operated.



If I am turning the engine over, should gas be squirting through the petcock nipple? If not, should I assume that this one needs replaced?


----------



## germag

If you are turning the engine over, then gas should come out of the petcock nipple that attaches to the carburetor fuel inlet. If it doesn't, then I would suspect that the diaphram in the fuel pump is defective.


----------



## Hooty Hoot

germag said:


> If you are turning the engine over, then gas should come out of the petcock nipple that attaches to the carburetor fuel inlet. If it doesn't, then I would suspect that the diaphram in the fuel pump is defective.



Germag, I think I am getting to the root of my aggravation.
Can I rebuild it or must I replace it?


----------



## Backlasher82

Usually, 2 hoses to the petcock means that one is the fuel line and one is the vaccum line. This would be on a vacuum operated petcock. Easiest way to tell the difference is a vacuum petcock will have a small flat plate with a hose nipple that the vacuum hose hooks to. The diaphragm is located under the flat plate and will only send fuel if there is vacuum being pulled. There are also 2 hose petcocks with both lines being fuel lines, these are smaller petcocks with no flat plate for the diaphragm.

The fuel hose should go to the fuel pump, not to the carb. The gas tank is too low for gravity to feed the carb, that's why you need the pump. 

If you look on the pump body it will have arrows showing which way the fuel should be flowing, obviously the out arrow goes to the carb and the in arrow comes from the petcock. It should also have the vacuum nipple labeled as such. 

I'm not sure if the second hose on your petcock is a return line or reserve line if it isn't a vacuum petcock but I'm going off of memory and it ain't what it used to be.

Rayjay should be along later to correct any mistakes I've made.


----------



## Backlasher82

Hooty Hoot said:


> Germag, I think I am getting to the root of my aggravation.
> Can I rebuild it or must I replace it?



I don't think Suzuki sells the rebuild parts but I could be wrong. Go to Babbitts and look at their parts diagrams, they also have pretty decent prices on OEM parts.


----------

